# Update Car Software



## Hmayda10 (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi guys I have a Toyota Land Cruiser that has roadrover system and I wanna update the software any advice or help will be much appreciated, or I was thinking about changing the whole screen into a new one and bit more advanced, thank you


----------

